

Isolation Is Bad For Your Startup - mattadams
http://blog.stuffbymatt.ca/2011/12/02/Random/Isolation_Is_Bad_For_Your_Startup.html

======
mattadams
I don't think I've written anything extraordinary about running a startup in
relative isolation but I am curious to know what other people think of the
idea.

I'm definitely on the "it's better to be closer" side of the fence but I'm
willing to be converted and hear what other people have to say about their
startup experiences vs. proximity to other like-minded people.

